# Females, question about virginity



## ivan91 (Jan 2, 2017)

Would you females accept a guy who is virgin because of low self-esteem /anxiety?


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I will say no because that is the answer you're looking for and is the only answer you will accept. :serious:

There, I saved every single other female on this site the trouble.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

tehuti88 said:


> I will say no because that is the answer you're looking for and is the only answer you will accept. :serious:
> 
> There, I saved every single other female on this site the trouble.


----------



## OtterlyAbsurd (Jan 25, 2017)

tehuti88 said:


> I will say no because that is the answer you're looking for and is the only answer you will accept. :serious:
> 
> There, I saved every single other female on this site the trouble.


This.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

tehuti88 said:


> I will say no because that is the answer you're looking for and is the only answer you will accept. :serious:
> 
> There, I saved every single other female on this site the trouble.


----------



## I Beethoven (Mar 11, 2017)

Yes I was accepted, why wont you be?


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Afreen88 said:


> Dating isn't charity and going out with someone like that is going to be a complete drag. Anyone with a modicum of self-worth is going to explore other options or stay single.


Well said.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

There are guys on this site who have SA and low self-esteem, yet have still managed to have sex.


----------



## Max Seigel (Jul 7, 2015)

I think the first step is you have to accept the fact that nobody owes you anything. If you want something, you have to work for it. With that being said, I understand how you feel. Most of my life, I've been the virgin with low self esteem. I had 0 confidence and couldn't even look at a girl let alone talk to one. It's hard I know, because you crave that connection with someone, but feel powerless to make it happen.

Well until this past year, when I finally got a chance to date a girl. I took full advantage of it and now we are together, and I am no longer a virgin.

How did I do it? To this day, I'm not entirely sure. In many ways, I went above and beyond what I thought I was capable of. I remember telling myself that I'd be ecstatic to get 1 date with her. But I just went in to the situation and let go of any attachment to an outcome. Was I confident? No. Was I scared? Hell yes. In my life, what I've learned is that the more you face your fears, the more confident you become at believing you can handle whatever life throws at you. 

The other important thing is that you need to have a passion. You need to have something you enjoy doing and could do without anyone else. For me, it's music. Playing my violin and writing music is my passion. And it's always something I can come back to whenever I'm feeling down or lost. Having a passion does much more than just to occupy your time. It makes you more confident. It makes you more resilient. And on top of that, it makes girls more attracted to you.

I don't want to be too hard on you, because I've been where you are. I know the feeling. I'm just trying to help you. The bottom line is that you have to change and improve yourself before you can expect someone else to love you. You know the saying that you can't love someone until you love yourself? Well I think that's BS. The truth is you can't be loved until you learn to love yourself. 

Ultimately you are responsible for your life and the decisions you make. But I can tell you from personal experience that you are capable of more than you believe. Just because you see a horizon doesn't mean it's a limit. If you never give up and push through, then ultimately you will find success. But it starts today, in this moment. You must decide to change.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

You know it's going to be a good thread when "Female" is in the title.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

komorikun said:


> You know it's going to be a good thread when "Female" is in the title.


For some reason, whenever I read an OP by someone who refers to women as "females", I hear it in the voice of Morbo from Futurama.


----------



## CaptainMarvel (Dec 5, 2016)

Afreen88 said:


> I don't mean to be harsh but... seriously? Why would anyone accept a 'virgin because of low self-esteem/anxiety' when there's healthy folks on the market? Dating isn't charity and going out with someone like that is going to be a complete drag. Anyone with a modicum of self-worth is going to explore other options or stay single.


Have you ever considered that there may be some other aspect of the low self-esteem virgin that may be appealing? Maybe he's an artist or maybe he's very good looking. My point is people are multi faceted. A lot of SAS people are so worried about one aspect of themselves that they feel insecure about. But there are so many different things that people can find attractive about you.

SA people are always trying to predict things. They want to know if the water is cold before they put their toe in. They don't want to take chances.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

komorikun said:


> You know it's going to be a good thread when "Female" is in the title.


Lmao.


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

No.


----------



## SASer213504 (Feb 28, 2016)

A hooker will accept

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

truant said:


> For some reason, whenever I read an OP by someone who refers to women as "females", I hear it in the voice of Morbo from Futurama.


I hear it in Quark's voice...


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Being a virgin and having anxiety aren't really issues in my opinion. It's the low self esteem you mentioned that's the problem. It's very unattractive. The other two aren't necessarily unattractive if you have other good qualities.


----------



## LotusBloom (May 30, 2015)

Being a virgin shouldn't have an important emphasis on who is dating material. Virginity isn't important, it's more about character. That's what I think and I think its value is true. 

Like, a person can have low self-esteem and anxiety and think the best of people. If that person is genuinely generous and kind. You know. I think that's really sweet.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

I know how bad it is to have a very low self esteem, i used to have a really low self esteem. You can do things to improve it though, for example, working out. Practicing to be confident and socialize. But really, in my opinion, if someone doesnt want you for who you are and they want someone more confident and arrogent, then to hell with them. Just be you and you'll find someone hopefully, and maybe it will increase your self worth and confidence.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Good luck finding a female in this world that would accept a guy with bad self-esteem/social anxiety/mental illness etc.

If a female say that she actually accept guys like that, then she is lying.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Ai said:


>


Funny that you ignore this 2 posts:

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...stion-about-virginity-1972761/#post1088970513

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...stion-about-virginity-1972761/#post1088998993

Both of them is saying what all females truly thinks deep inside.

And keep in mind, this is SAS forum, people on other forum or in real life say stuff like both of them said all the time, never seen not even once any female saying that they would accept a guy who is like op said.



Zatch said:


> Well said.





Afreen88 said:


> I don't mean to be harsh but... seriously? Why would anyone accept a 'virgin because of low self-esteem/anxiety' when there's healthy folks on the market? Dating isn't charity and going out with someone like that is going to be a complete drag. Anyone with a modicum of self-worth is going to explore other options or stay single.


But guys accept females who have bad self-esteem all the time. I guess females are more shallow/picky.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

ljubo said:


> Funny that you ignore this 2 posts:


1.) How did I "ignore" a post that happened _after_ mine? :lol

2.)


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

ljubo said:


> Funny that you ignore this 2 posts:
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...stion-about-virginity-1972761/#post1088970513
> 
> ...


*sees some posts that agree with his point*
*sees some posts that disagree with his point*
_("Wha--? Women can't think individually!")_
*ignores the posts that disagree with his point*
*accuses someone else of ignoring the posts that agree with his point*

"ALL the wimminz must think like this, the rest are liaaaaaaaarrrrrrs!"



> And keep in mind, this is SAS forum, people on other forum or in real life say stuff like both of them said all the time, never seen not even once any female saying that they would accept a guy who is like op said.


And I have yet to see, even once, any guy saying he'd accept a woman like me. If any guy ever did say it, well, he's nothing but a liaaaaaaaaarrrrrr!

...So, which of us should be believed...? :serious:



Ai said:


> 1.) How did I "ignore" a post that happened _after_ mine? :lol


:lol


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Ai said:


> 1.) How did I "ignore" a post that happened _after_ mine? :lol
> 
> 2.)


haha true, i got dizzy there....

but my point remains....you are acting like females accept guys with low self-esteem and anxiety....they really dont and those 2 posts shows it.....now you might say "but what about tehuti and others who said otherwise", well my respond to that is.....its just something they say.....to be nice...or they are not aware that they actually want the normal guy....or maybe they are right but its like 00000.1 % of females who accept a guy like that....so it does not really matter.....

if you take a look at what type of guys that have relationships its always guys with self-esteem....where is the guys with bad self-esteem that have a gf......and why do females always say they want a guy with great self-esteem and social status all the time all over the internet (and in real life also), only on forum like this there is 2-3 users saying otherwise....


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> *sees some posts that agree with his point*
> *sees some posts that disagree with his point*
> _("Wha--? Women can't think individually!")_


i agree with that point becuse in real life i never see guys with bad self-esteem with girlfriend and its only on forum like this that 2-3 users say they would accept a guy with anxiety, low self-esteem etc......if 999999.999999 % of all females dont want a guy with low social status and anxiety it does not really matter if you and 2 others accept this type of guys......the amount of guys that would accept a female with bad self-esteem and anxiety is probaly 50 % of all guys.

Women can't think individually ? yes they can , they have different personality and taste but when it comes to certain things like guys with anxiety and low social status/self esteem 99999.999999 of them agree that this type of guys is not what they want.



tehuti88 said:


> And I have yet to see, even once, any guy saying he'd accept a woman like me. If any guy ever did say it, well, he's nothing but a liaaaaaaaaarrrrrr!
> 
> ...So, which of us should be believed...? :serious:
> 
> :lol


what is a "women like you" ? lets start a thread about the problems you have and ask if a guy will accept you ? i am sure many would say yes . for exemple i would accept a female like you with no problem .

this is not the time for lol, i am not a comedian .


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

ljubo said:


> But guys accept females who have bad self-esteem all the time. I guess females are more shallow/picky.


Guys only care about looks, therefore they're less shallow than women. Perfect logic.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

truant said:


> Guys only care about looks, therefore they're less shallow than women. Perfect logic.


but thats not true, almost all females have had a relationship. i see non-attractive females with boyfriends all the time. but i almost never see guys who are non-attractive or have bad self-esteem with a girlfriend.

and its funny that you ignore how much faith females put on their own looks with all the makeup and looking at mirror etc.....do you really think they would not care how a guy looks like when they care so much about how they look themself ? wtf . :b


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

ljubo said:


> but thats not true, almost all females have had a relationship. i see non-attractive females with boyfriends all the time. but i almost never see guys who are non-attractive or have bad self-esteem with a girlfriend.
> 
> and its funny that you ignore how much faith females put on their own looks with all the makeup and looking at mirror etc.....do you really think they would not care how a guy looks like when they care so much about how they look themself ? wtf . :b


When you see these non-attractive guys out in public, how do you know they have low self-esteem or that they don't have a girlfriend? 
Do you stop and talk to all of these guys?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

ljubo said:


> haha true, i got dizzy there....
> 
> but my point remains....you are acting like females accept guys with low self-esteem and anxiety....they really dont and those 2 posts shows it.....now you might say "but what about tehuti and others who said otherwise", well my respond to that is.....its just something they say.....to be nice...or they are not aware that they actually want the normal guy....or maybe they are right but its like 00000.1 % of females who accept a guy like that....so it does not really matter.....
> 
> if you take a look at what type of guys that have relationships its always guys with self-esteem....where is the guys with bad self-esteem that have a gf......and why do females always say they want a guy with great self-esteem and social status all the time all over the internet (and in real life also), only on forum like this there is 2-3 users saying otherwise....


You know what kind of guy tends not to get dates? The kind who _incessantly_ and accusatorily insist they know women's preferences better than they do, over and over and over. The ones who ask a woman something personal, and then argue with her answer. Over and over and over. The ones that are so delusionally affixed to their irrational suspicions that they can't even keep their own battered protests straight...



> you are acting like females accept guys with low self-esteem and anxiety....they really dont





> and why do females always say they want a guy with great self-esteem and social status all the time





> but its like 00000.1 % of females who accept a guy like that....so it does not really matter.....





> on forum like this there is 2-3 users saying otherwise....


I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that you are not quite the helpless, passive victim in this scenario that you've imagined.

You want some control over the situation? There you go.

_Stop_.

Criminy, man... :doh


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

ljubo said:


> .....now you might say "but what about tehuti and others who said otherwise", well my respond to that is.....its just something they say.....to be nice...or they are not aware that they actually want the normal guy....or maybe they are right but its like 00000.1 % of females who accept a guy like that....so it does not really matter.....


Sure is flattering to know that I'm either a big fat liar, or I'm too stupid to know what I really want, or I'm such an _insignificant anomaly_ that my preferences "don't really matter." :serious:

*Liar
*Stupid
*Insignificant, doesn't matter
Hm, which should I choose...

Thank you for proving my points yet again!


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

ljubo said:


> but thats not true, almost all females have had a relationship. i see non-attractive females with boyfriends all the time. but i almost never see guys who are non-attractive or have bad self-esteem with a girlfriend.
> 
> and its funny that you ignore how much faith females put on their own looks with all the makeup and looking at mirror etc.....do you really think they would not care how a guy looks like when they care so much about how they look themself ? wtf . :b


Not that there's really any point trying to have a logical discussion with you, but...

I see 'non-attractive' men with gfs all the time, too. Men are only 1% more likely to be lifelong virgins than women. It's also literally impossible for women, as a group, to have more relationship success than men, as a group, since a woman can't even be in a relationship without a man. For every woman in a relationship, there is a man in a relationship.

All these claims that women have an easier time getting relationships are straight-up delusions. If men and women have equal dating success (which they do, by definition) and men care _less_ about things like self-esteem, confidence, status, success, wealth, intelligence, humor, etc., then it must be because they care _more_ about something else -- the way a woman looks. Which you can easily verify for yourself as often as you desire by reading the posts of other men.

And yes, most women do care about the way a guy looks. Just not as much as men care about the way a woman looks. If they didn't care less about looks than men, your argument that self-esteem, confidence, etc., matter to women and not to men would make no sense whatsoever.

Nvm, your argument doesn't make any sense whatsoever anyway.
@tehuti88 They don't even bother accusing me of lying because my preferences are so utterly irrelevant to them. I'm officially outside either gender and the entire dating pool. And yet they feel zero sympathy for someone like me. It must bug them to know that there are people out there less desirable than themselves.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

thomasjune said:


> When you see these non-attractive guys out in public, how do you know they have low self-esteem or that they don't have a girlfriend?
> Do you stop and talk to all of these guys?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


i almost never see non-attractive guys with partner. its almost always a average or good looking guy.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

tehuti88 said:


> Sure is flattering to know that I'm either a big fat liar, or I'm too stupid to know what I really want, or I'm such an _insignificant anomaly_ that my preferences "don't really matter." :serious:
> 
> *Liar
> *Stupid
> ...


but fact remains, 9999.9999999 % of all females dont want a lonely guy with bad self-esteem who is ugly. you do not repesent all females.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Ai said:


> You know what kind of guy tends not to get dates? The kind who _incessantly_ and accusatorily insist they know women's preferences better than they do, over and over and over. The ones who ask a woman something personal, and then argue with her answer. Over and over and over. The ones that are so delusionally affixed to their irrational suspicions that they can't even keep their own battered protests straight...
> 
> I'm gonna go out on a limb and guess that you are not quite the helpless, passive victim in this scenario that you've imagined.
> 
> ...


And what kind of girls dont get dates? Why is it always guys that have to be perfect and follow all this demands and rules on how to behave etc?

The problem with your thinking is that you are ignoring pure facts. Take a look at what females actually say about guys with no friends, anxiety and bad -esteem, they say they dont want guys like that. and why do you never take a look at couples? i never see non-attractive guys like me with a gf. so its not about personality its about looks. even nazis and criminals etc have gf, but you tend to ignore that.

Criminy, no idea what that mens....

its funny btw how triggered you and others get about this.......you can not talk to people without getting angry and mean. try to have more of a friendly touch when talking even thought you are triggered. fight against the triggered feeling you have.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

truant said:


> Not that there's really any point trying to have a logical discussion with you, but...
> 
> I see 'non-attractive' men with gfs all the time, too. Men are only 1% more likely to be lifelong virgins than women. It's also literally impossible for women, as a group, to have more relationship success than men, as a group, since a woman can't even be in a relationship without a man. For every woman in a relationship, there is a man in a relationship.
> 
> ...


and i see non-attractive females with boyfriends all the time.

non-attractive guys? ...i mean....guys like me ...EXTREMLY ugly guys.

on the other hand, more females care more about how the guys personal life looks like, if you are a guy and have bad self-esteem you chance is zero. how does it not make sense for you?

i never had a gf and never will have, i will never have sex or get a kiss, but you had partner, you had sex and you had kiss and still you say that i am less desirable than you? how?


----------



## Bettyone (Mar 19, 2017)

No girl would like to date a guy with a low self esteem. Aint nothing sexy about that.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

ljubo said:


> And what kind of girls dont get dates? Why is it always guys that have to be perfect and follow all this demands and rules on how to behave etc?


... The fact that you interpreted a message about not antagonizing women if you'd like them to be partial to you as a command you be "perfect and follow all these demands and rules on how to behave" is so remarkably telling, I don't even know how to approach it... Do you seriously ever sit down for a moment and read your own posts back to yourself? I'm curious.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

ljubo said:


> its funny btw how triggered you and others get about this.......you can not talk to people without getting angry and mean. try to have more of a friendly touch when talking even thought you are triggered. fight against the triggered feeling you have.


lol. What is being triggered here ljubo? It's ironic. Because when I read your posts I always get the mental picture of someone getting completely swept away by his feelings. Your posts read like a flood of rage, hurt, jealousy and you don't even give time to pause, take a deep breath and read over your posts, let alone think about if what you are writing makes sense or matches up with anything else you are writing.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

komorikun said:


> You know it's going to be a good thread when "Female" is in the title.


:lol indeed.

Also why did ljubo feel the need to post the thread on his old Russian dude account then argue on his main account?

Weird, but then I don't get the whole multiple accounts thing tbh, especially when no effort goes into hiding the identity.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

ljubo said:


> i never had a gf and never will have, i will never have sex or get a kiss, but you had partner, you had sex and you had kiss and still you say that i am less desirable than you? how?


Are you aware that you said "you say that I am less desirable than you" when I said the opposite and your argument depends on the opposite? I think your Freudian slip is showing. :laugh: I am less desirable than you, and as your slip-up clearly shows, you know it. Besides, I have statistics on my side. The dating pool for transwomen is tiny. Even very attractive transwomen have trouble getting dates. The difference is that I've never devoted my life to sabotaging myself the way you have. In fact, I'm almost the opposite. I go out of my way to make myself appealing to people.

I had gfs because, if you take an emotionally distraught woman in need of a friend, and you put her in close contact with someone who understands how she feels (someone like me, who identifies as a woman), and that person happens to be very sympathetic and knows how to make people feel better, sometimes those women start to develop feelings for you.

I wouldn't have had those gfs if they weren't psychologically distressed, if I didn't know how to handle people like that, if I wasn't bi, if I didn't spend a lot of time with them, and if I didn't pretend to be someone I'm not (a cishet guy). But those women never knew who I was, and they never loved _me_; no one has ever loved the real me, because no one has ever met that person. Those women loved the _idea_ that I created for them in their mind. They loved all the lies that I told them about who I was. They never would have dated me if they knew what I was because biology trumps personality. I never would have had any partners at all. I lied and manipulated people into dating me so I wouldn't be alone. Because I'm neither a nice nor a good person, but I am a smart person. You do the opposite and pretend to be worse than you are so that you can drive people away because you hate yourself and want to punish yourself.

Ugly men have gfs and wives. They're all over the place. I used to be one of them. But since you're bound and bent to prove to everyone that you're 'teh wurst evar' you're sabotaging your own efforts to make your point. Your therapists can't help you because you have to prove them wrong, too, by making yourself incurable. I hope someday you learn to love yourself and see that you're not the monster you pretend to be. Leave that to the professionals. >


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

splendidbob said:


> :lol indeed.
> 
> Also why did ljubo feel the need to post the thread on his old Russian dude account then argue on his main account?
> 
> Weird, but then I don't get the whole multiple accounts thing tbh, especially when no effort goes into hiding the identity.


I have no idea what you are talking about. I could report you to the moderators for this false rumours you are spreading about me.....but i am too tired for all this drama.



truant said:


> Are you aware that you said "you say that I am less desirable than you" when I said the opposite and your argument depends on the opposite? I think your Freudian slip is showing. :laugh: I am less desirable than you, and as your slip-up clearly shows, you know it. Besides, I have statistics on my side. The dating pool for transwomen is tiny. Even very attractive transwomen have trouble getting dates. The difference is that I've never devoted my life to sabotaging myself the way you have. In fact, I'm almost the opposite. I go out of my way to make myself appealing to people.
> 
> I had gfs because, if you take an emotionally distraught woman in need of a friend, and you put her in close contact with someone who understands how she feels (someone like me, who identifies as a woman), and that person happens to be very sympathetic and knows how to make people feel better, sometimes those women start to develop feelings for you.
> 
> ...


hello....i hope everything is fine with you.

statistics? i belive you, but this is not about genders, its about myself....a guy or female can be less desirable than a transgender....

yes ugly males have gf and wife but ugly females also have bf and husbands.....lets not turn a blind eye to that .

you talk about me i a nice way but i can tell you, i am not sabotaging myself or lying to myself,,,,i am truly this bad.....do you know me more than i know myself? not a chance.



truant said:


> I had gfs because, if you take an emotionally distraught woman in need of a friend, and you put her in close contact with someone who understands how she feels (someone like me, who identifies as a woman), and that person happens to be very sympathetic and knows how to make people feel better, sometimes those women start to develop feelings for you.
> 
> I wouldn't have had those gfs if they weren't psychologically distressed, if I didn't know how to handle people like that, if I wasn't bi, if I didn't spend a lot of time with them, and if I didn't pretend to be someone I'm not (a cishet guy). But those women never knew who I was, and they never loved _me_; no one has ever loved the real me, because no one has ever met that person. Those women loved the _idea_ that I created for them in their mind. They loved all the lies that I told them about who I was. They never would have dated me if they knew what I was because biology trumps personality. I never would have had any partners at all. I lied and manipulated people into dating me so I wouldn't be alone. Because I'm neither a nice nor a good person, but I am a smart person. You do the opposite and pretend to be worse than you are so that you can drive people away because you hate yourself and want to punish yourself.
> 
> )


the problem is for me that i can not even get this....people feeling sorry for me or that i pretend to be someone else.....its not possible for me......nobody can get feelings for me.....i never had a friend since chilldhood.....i cant even talk to people on internet it always dies out after 2-3 sentence....if i can not even talk to people and get friends how then how can there be hope for me.....something is wrong with my brain, something is missing and i was born this way!


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Ai said:


> ... The fact that you interpreted a message about not antagonizing women if you'd like them to be partial to you as a command you be "perfect and follow all these demands and rules on how to behave" is so remarkably telling, I don't even know how to approach it... Do you seriously ever sit down for a moment and read your own posts back to yourself? I'm curious.





MissMadonna said:


> lol. What is being triggered here ljubo? It's ironic. Because when I read your posts I always get the mental picture of someone getting completely swept away by his feelings. Your posts read like a flood of rage, hurt, jealousy and you don't even give time to pause, take a deep breath and read over your posts, let alone think about if what you are writing makes sense or matches up with anything else you are writing.


My only point is that females would never date a guy who is all this at the same time: ugly, short, have no friends, virgin and anxiety. Proof for this is everywhere, just open your eyes.

Biology is for real and females want guys to be a certain way and guys have of course demands on females too. This is how people are, shallow.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

ljubo said:


> My only point is that females would never date a guy who is all this at the same time: ugly, short, have no friends, virgin and anxiety. Proof for this is everywhere, just open your eyes.
> 
> Biology is for real and females want guys to be a certain way and guys have of course demands on females too. This is how people are, shallow.


Old news. I know. See this post http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1088970113-post2.html right at the beginning of your thread, ivan.

Serious question: why do you use 'females' and 'guys' in the same sentence? Why not 'females' and 'males'? Or just say 'women'? I always wonder. Animal Planet or something.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

MissMadonna said:


> Old news. I know. See this post http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1088970113-post2.html right at the beginning of your thread, ivan.
> 
> Serious question: why do you use 'females' and 'guys' in the same sentence? Why not 'females' and 'males'? Or just say 'women'? I always wonder. Animal Planet or something.


Saying 'females' is slang nowadays. Is slang the right word?

It's kinda like faux sophistication. Similar to when everyone was saying 'prerogative' all the time a few years ago: "That's your prerogative, man".

I don't know, I'm just nuts.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

I'm 90% sure he has a new account called vdgg as well. no idea why he keeps making them to talk about the same stuff:










sounds a lot a lot like him. the last 2 lines


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

There is a chrome extension that adds Ferengi heads around any instance of "female". Sadly not in the store tho, so cba to install it myself.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

mt moyt said:


> I'm 90% sure he has a new account called vdgg as well. no idea why he keeps making them to talk about the same stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you need to meet a terapist and get help for your paranoia.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

MissMadonna said:


> Old news. I know. See this post http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1088970113-post2.html right at the beginning of your thread, ljubo
> 
> Serious question: why do you use 'females' and 'guys' in the same sentence? Why not 'females' and 'males'? Or just say 'women'? I always wonder. Animal Planet or something.


Such a big deal.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

splendidbob said:


> There is a chrome extension that adds Ferengi heads around any instance of "female". Sadly not in the store tho, so cba to install it myself.


That is hilarious... And appropriate, since I pretty much read it in Quark's voice anyway...


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

Jesus his question is overplayed. I've been with two virgins, who gives a ish about their vCard. Nobody cares. Literally no woman cares and if she does then she's an idiot and so is the virgin for thinking it's a deal breaker.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

cinnamonqueen said:


> Jesus his question is overplayed. I've been with two virgins, who gives a ish about their vCard. Nobody cares. Literally no woman cares and if she does then she's an idiot and so is the virgin for thinking it's a deal breaker.


females find virginity to be a deal breaker if the guy is virgin because of the wrong reasons like anxiety or low self-esteem.


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

ljubo said:


> cinnamonqueen said:
> 
> 
> > Jesus his question is overplayed. I've been with two virgins, who gives a ish about their vCard. Nobody cares. Literally no woman cares and if she does then she's an idiot and so is the virgin for thinking it's a deal breaker.
> ...


Nope. Doesn't matter. Again it only matters to an idiot. But whatever idc


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

cinnamonqueen said:


> Nope. Doesn't matter. Again it only matters to an idiot. But whatever idc


i strongly belive that if you ever was in the position that you meet with a guy who have low social status, anxiety or low self-eteem you would not want him.

they are idiots? you dont seem to realise that almost all females dont want a loser-guy. if you are right, then you have to explain why 999 of 1000 guys who have low social status, aniety and low self-esteem always ends up dying as virgins.


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)

ljubo said:


> females find virginity to be a deal breaker if the guy is virgin because of the wrong reasons like anxiety or low self-esteem.


Hope is less painful than despair, and infinitely more necessary. It is the thorn in the heel of low self-esteem and irreducibly a CHOICE that, however denied, buried, and silenced, is always with you: _you are always making it_.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

senkora said:


> Hope is less painful than despair, and infinitely more necessary. It is the thorn in the heel of low self-esteem and irreducibly a CHOICE that, however denied, buried, and silenced, is always with you: _you are always making it_.


i am not sure that i understand you, are you saying that i have hope?


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

ljubo said:


> females find virginity to be a deal breaker if the guy is virgin because of the wrong reasons like anxiety or low self-esteem.


I see that you keep saying "for the wrong reasons". But to be honest, youre probably not going to cross paths with many people that are virgins late into adulthood unless there's something limiting their abilities to interact and form bonds with people. I used to be a very religious person and I distinctly remember that those in church saving themselves for marriage...didnt wait very long to get married. In fact a lot of them did as soon as freakin possible because they were probably pent up. Anyways. If a woman here says shes been with older virgins, then you can probably safely bet that those guys were virgins "for the wrong reasons". I highly doubt the guys Cinnamonqueen is talking about, were saving themselves _just for her_. So while there may be factors that make specific guys have it harder than other guys with issues, it cant be said that virginity for the wrong reasons is a definitive deal breaker.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Neal said:


> it cant be said that virginity for the wrong reasons is a definitive deal breaker.


yes it can, since those women you talk about that accept guys that are virgins for the wrong reasons are 1 in million. its not normal to be a old guy who is virgin and have low self-esteem, its like 0.1 % of all guys that have it.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

How would anyone know you're a virgin?


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Karsten said:


> How would anyone know you're a virgin?


well, many guys are getting called "virgin".

people, both males, females seems to have find a way to "spot" a virgin....by using sterotypes.. like if a guy have a special way of looks or bad social skills, no friends etc people are assuming that he is virgin.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

So the problem isn't whether you're a virgin or not, it's about your 'special looks' or 'bad social skills'.

I also haven't heard the word virgin used as an insult since I was in high school. Where do you normally hangout that you have this skewed view of the world?


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

bingo.

you might not have heard it, but others have.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

ljubo said:


> bingo.
> 
> you might not have heard it, but others have.


I feel bad now for giving that example the one time a woman called me out on that. But that was aaaaaages ago. I was probably 19 or 20 (because I remember not being old enough to drink). And when she said that, she didnt say it like it repulsed her but more like it was astonishing. And even then she only figured that much out because I couldnt contain my composure once the subject of sex came up in the group lol.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

ljubo said:


> bingo.
> 
> you might not have heard it, but others have.


Are you hanging around frat boys or chilling with boisterous, jock types?

I tend to avoid people like that.

I don't know what your problem is. I've seen you photos in the picture thread; you aren't a bad looking guy by any stretch. You must be giving off the wrong vibes and/or hanging out with some extremely immature people.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Also another thing to keep in mind as an option. If you can at least make some friends that arent hermits or married, you could also get set up. "Good" friends have been known to do that for each other. I know, making friends with guys isnt exactly easy, but its something to consider as an option if the idea of trying to talk with women out of the blue is as horrifying as it sounds. Thats what a friend did for me. Granted the woman he set me up with subsequently tried to devour my soul, its the thought that counts lmao.


----------



## Act to fall (Apr 15, 2017)

There was a thread on this already, I posted in it.



Act to fall said:


> Long ****ing thread and a lot of arguing for something that's so individual. How's a woman going to react to hearing that you're a virgin? That's going to depend on why you're a virgin, how she knows you and what she thought of you before, what the context is for telling her this, her own sexual experiences and her feelings about that, and just her personality in general. Obviously the older you are the more shocking something like that is, but that's true of a lot of different experiences, like never getting your driver's license or never traveling out of the country. The focus on virginity/sex specifically is weird, since usually a conversation would be about your dating history, not your sexual history. Hearing that you've never dated in your life but you've had hookups (or worse, paid for sex) would freak me out a lot more than hearing that you've had girlfriends but never had sex with them.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Karsten said:


> Are you hanging around frat boys or chilling with boisterous, jock types?
> 
> I tend to avoid people like that.
> 
> I don't know what your problem is. I've seen you photos in the picture thread; you aren't a bad looking guy by any stretch. You must be giving off the wrong vibes and/or hanging out with some extremely immature people.


then why do so many people on this forum call me ugly? i never seen any other member getting called ugly as many times as me. even on a support forum like this i get bullied over how i look.

(_Staff edit_ and many more have made mean comments about my looks).


----------



## SASer213504 (Feb 28, 2016)

ljubo said:


> then why do so many people on this forum call me ugly? i never seen any other member getting called ugly as many times as me. even on a support forum like this i get bullied over how i look.
> 
> (_Staff edit_ and many more have made mean comments about my looks).


How many times did you post a pic of yourself? and did they all get negative replies?

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## SASer213504 (Feb 28, 2016)

For me, whenever I want sex I simply pay for it. Even though my first time was with a girl who liked me and I'm not bad looking person. But then something happened to my life which made me hate everyone and still didn't recover from it and now I'm not as smooth and happy as i was before so it's difficult for me to get a date. everytime i want a woman's touch i reach for my pocket.

For anyone who has virginity issues or can't get laid i'll tell you this:
If you can't get laid or got rejected by someone you like don't beat yourself up for that person. Go to the nearest known brothel and get for yourself the prettiest girl in there and have fun. If you can't get love pay for it


----------

